# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  تعليق الدراسة في جامعة عجلون الوطنية اليوم الخميس 10/3/2011

## معاذ ملحم

تعليق الدراسة في جامعة عجلون  الوطنية  اليوم الخميس 
-
*نقلاً عن وكالة عجلون الإخبارية*



  بسبب الظروف الجوية التي تشهدها جميع محافظات المملكة أعلن رئيس جامعة  عجلون الوطنية الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد العيادي عن تعليق الدراسة في الجامعة  لهذا اليوم الخميس حفاظا على على سلامة الطلاب .




أما عن دوام المدارس في محافظة  عجلون فلم يصل لعجلون الإخبارية أي شىء بخصوص ذلك ، علما أن محافظة عجلون  تشهد تساقطا شديدا للأمطار وزخات الثلوج بين الحين والأخر ، كما أن المنطقة  تشهد تكاثف شديد للضباب .




وعن حالة الطرق فقد علمت عجلون  الإخبارية أن جميع الطرق سالكة بصعوبة وحذر شديد وخاصة طريق عنجرة القاعدة  جرش ، وطريق عبين صخرة رأس منيف.

----------

